# FYI: Planned vpsBoard maintenance will be occuring later this evening.



## MannDude (Jul 22, 2015)

To upgrade the forum to IPB4 the site will be unavailable for a couple hours later this evening. You will either see this page or a regular IPB error page during this time.

Will be in IRC ( https://vpsboard.com/irc/index.php) during this time and will update Twitter as well with any relevant updates.

I'll update this thread again before I proceed. About to go for a stroll around town, get some food, and get some coffee so I can bust this out.

See ya in a bit!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 22, 2015)

Good luck, hope it goes smoothly! Software updates aren't always fun...


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 22, 2015)

Have fun on your wisdom walk and good luck with the upgrade 

I'll probably be sleeping, will see the new goodies when I wake up.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 22, 2015)

Going dark for a bit very shortly. Last update. Just doing some last minute things before turning on maintenance mode.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 22, 2015)

Back again... for now.

Will go down again later, need to fix something else first...


----------



## MannDude (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks for your patience everyone. We're back online now and ready for you. There are a couple things I need to iron out still and will be completing shortly. Please report any bugs or errors you encounter with the upgrade in this thread here.

Thanks.


----------



## Francisco (Jul 23, 2015)

Lookin' pretty awesome boss 

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Jul 23, 2015)

Couple qwerks I am still needing to work out... Some of you are not going to like the new text / post editor. Sidebar stuff needs improved. Some visual things need fixed.

*What is new:*


Profile stuff. Go update your profiles!
Much better private messaging system. I may finally start responding to my enormous backlog of PMs now!
Nested quotes. Can quote a quote inside a quote that's a quoted quote.
When accessing a thread you've already seen before, a visual marker is placed under the last response you saw previously to better indicate what you have seen and what you have not seen.
Performance related updates. Site should _hopefully_ be faster.
Questions and Answers forum is now _awesome._ Go check it out!
Other than that, existing features should have been improved upon.

I am aware of the following bugs and will be fixing them in short time:


Some special characters do not display properly.
Sidebar padding issues. Will be fixed soon as well with other visual issues.
vpsBoard Library is being rebuilt.
Navbar is missing old links, will be added soon.
"Go to top" will be added to pages to, y'know, go back to the top.
Probably some other stuff I know about but am forgetting to mention.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 23, 2015)

Need the old themes back mofo!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 23, 2015)

Not possible unfortunately. I tried to re-create the color schemes but the old themes were not cross compatible.


----------



## MartinD (Jul 23, 2015)

> Not possible unfortunately. I tried to re-create the color schemes but the old themes were not cross compatible.



make them cross compatible..!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 23, 2015)

MartinD said:


> > Not possible unfortunately. I tried to re-create the color schemes but the old themes were not cross compatible.
> 
> 
> 
> make them cross compatible..!


I'll have to hire someone to do it, I don't know how or if it's even possible to be honest.


----------



## drmike (Jul 23, 2015)

Congrats on the upgrade.

All sorts of new features in IPB 4.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 23, 2015)

MannDude said:


> MartinD said:
> 
> 
> > > Not possible unfortunately. I tried to re-create the color schemes but the old themes were not cross compatible.
> ...


KEEP THE TRAIN MOVING!



drmike said:


> Congrats on the upgrade.
> 
> All sorts of new features in IPB 4.



And all the new "features" that comes with it!  Like the bug- I mean "features"!!!  Especially the link feature!  it's my favorite!  All the links link to the same post!  Itself! 

Joking aside, glad this went so smoothly   I mean there are still a bit bugs here and there but overall everything should get better over time as we iron everything out.  Thanks @MannDude for taking the time to work on it!


----------



## ExonHost (Jul 23, 2015)

Hyperlink doesn't working correctly. If you click on the any website url, its just open same thread instead website. You can reproduce by click on your signature link or open any advertisement thread and click on the website url.


----------



## drmike (Jul 23, 2015)

> Hyperlink doesn't working correctly. If you click on the any website url, its just open same thread instead website. You can reproduce by click on your signature link or open any advertisement thread and click on the website url.



Valid issue.  Applies to any link in the site content....   So links in offers link just to the thread itself vs. external.


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 23, 2015)

HostPair said:


> Hyperlink doesn't working correctly. If you click on the any website url, its just open same thread instead website. You can reproduce by click on your signature link or open any advertisement thread and click on the website url.



Interesting, on my IB4 it doesn't happen so has to be a skin thing.


----------



## ExonHost (Jul 23, 2015)

> HostPair said:
> 
> 
> > Hyperlink doesn't working correctly. If you click on the any website url, its just open same thread instead website. You can reproduce by click on your signature link or open any advertisement thread and click on the website url.
> ...


I think so.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 23, 2015)

HostPair said:


> Hyperlink doesn't working correctly. If you click on the any website url, its just open same thread instead website. You can reproduce by click on your signature link or open any advertisement thread and click on the website url.



Yep, just noticed that about 20 minutes ago.

For now, please go ahead and update it manually... I do apologize. I'm not quite sure why it's that's way and will be writing IPB Support very shortly.


----------



## drmike (Jul 23, 2015)

I just posted a new thread which has a link to external PDF....  After posting looked at thread and the URL/link for that works just fine... Hopefully that helps in support and debugging.


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 23, 2015)

MannDude said:


> HostPair said:
> 
> 
> > Hyperlink doesn't working correctly. If you click on the any website url, its just open same thread instead website. You can reproduce by click on your signature link or open any advertisement thread and click on the website url.
> ...


I had Current Version: 4.0.9.1 so I upgraded to Current Version: 4.0.11 ( 100041 )  and my IPB4 is fine  still :s so it is a import or skin issue.

Edit: Just changed to the default skin, clicked a link and it re-loaded so it's not a skin issue


----------



## MannDude (Jul 23, 2015)

Hmm... may have been a botched setting or something I did during the upgrade. Will check with IPB staff.


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 23, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Hmm... may have been a botched setting or something I did during the upgrade. Will check with IPB staff.



I had to re-add the urls for my signature mate, and it worked minus it plays up on the third url though.


----------



## rds100 (Jul 23, 2015)

Please also consider adding an easily accessible "mark all read" link somewhere.


----------



## ExonHost (Jul 23, 2015)

New link is working fine. It seems issue with old links.


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Jul 23, 2015)

Look good! Well done @MannDude


----------



## HBAndrei (Jul 23, 2015)

Looks quite good


----------



## DomainBop (Jul 23, 2015)

Quote said:


> Navbar is missing old links, will be added soon.


It better be soon or I'll be doing a chargeback of my VPSB corporate membership fee.


----------



## drmike (Jul 23, 2015)

> Quote said:
> 
> 
> > Navbar is missing old links, will be added soon.
> ...



Should have asked, I was 'offering' free corporate upgrades for vpsB.


----------



## drmike (Jul 23, 2015)

...


----------



## MannDude (Jul 23, 2015)

Alright fellas. I'm going to need to sleep. Very tired.

I've got an open ticket opened with IPB right now regarding the upgrade issues. The fact signature links and all pre-existing content links aren't working is a big pain in the ass. I pray that they offer an actual fix, even if means overwriting whatever updates y'all have made to your signatures between 10:45PM EST last night (last v3.4.8 backup) and today. That'd just be signature data and old post data... nothing new would be impacted.

Also, emoticons... they're gone. I kind of like not having them to be honest, but they're not gone by my choice. They're just... not there. I don't know why.

Anyhow. Nap time. Martin and Don will rock the house.

Continue to report bugs in this thread. I got a lot of work to do still. I'm aware the mobile theme is awful and the existing themes need updating as well.


----------



## k0nsl (Jul 23, 2015)

Good work. The little I've seen of the new changes so far are to my liking 

I will have to inspect it more closely when I get back from my little trip with the family.


----------



## clarity (Jul 23, 2015)

I will say that the site seems to be moving much faster to me. Is this just because of the upgrade to the forum software or were there other hardware level upgrades implemented?


----------



## drmike (Jul 23, 2015)

> I will say that the site seems to be moving much faster to me. Is this just because of the upgrade to the forum software or were there other hardware level upgrades implemented?



Was noticing this earlier.   I think the updated software uses more same page tech without reloading in spots.  Whatever the hipsters call it...

Hardware remains the same.


----------



## telephone (Jul 23, 2015)

Can we get more spacing between the users reply and the Quote/MultiQuote button, or at least a visual identifier to help separate the two. If that's not in your grand scheme, then I'll just start adding empty space to the bottom of my reply 
What happened to the Advanced Reply? I for one like to preview my post before submitting (to make sure formatting is correct).


----------



## qps (Jul 23, 2015)

It doesn't seem to be remembering my login even though I told it to remember.  I just tried deleting all of the old cookies and signing in again... hopefully, that will solve the issue.


----------



## Mid (Jul 23, 2015)

Quote said:


> signatures are not shown when not signed in. when I tried to post 'this problem' on the thread, I noticed I am not able to post even after signing in (I am searching where I can type, or am I missing something, I don't know)


Now I am able to type (on chromium) but couldn't on last login (on opera) though I could see the typing area (but I didn't get the I beam cursor and even clicking many times nothing happened, will try with opera later)

Even now, sigs are shown only when signed in ( btw, I don't have any sig  )

Another strange thing: Login is successful only if the username is Correct Case (for e.g., only 'Mid' logins ok, not lowercase 'mid' which used to be). I have checked this 3 times and same thing on opera and chromium as well. Don't know if it happens to myself only?



the link "/new-content" is not available when not signed in and doesn't work as well if not signed in (says only for members); earlier it worked and it should btw.


----------



## Mid (Jul 23, 2015)

posting this after a while, hope this too doesn't merge with my previous post.

rds100's profile picture is not shown (but worse it throws a sexist remark on him); 

screen shot link: http://i.imgur.com/Em90cxV.jpg?1

posting with opera still doesn't work; same problem. When clicking on the one line input window to reply, the 'I Beam" cursor vanishes and normal mouse pointer appears and could not type. Opera 12.16 on Linux

preceding this post with blank lines (in case this merges with previous post)


----------



## Tyler (Jul 23, 2015)

'Tis banging!

Good work, I really like how this came out! Hoping that things will smooth out a bit more after tweaks, but it looks great!


----------



## souen (Jul 23, 2015)

Looking good! Thanks a lot for the update and for removing the third-party JS. 

- Obvious minor one: need some space between the Location field and its value in member info in a post (currently shows "LocationUSA")

Is emoticons search not working? I tried to type in : ) (no spaces) and keyword and nothing came up.

Edit: nvm, just saw post saying emoticons are gone.


----------



## qps (Jul 23, 2015)

I think I figured out the issue I was encountering - my bookmark bar had vpsboard linked to http instead of https.


----------



## drmike (Jul 23, 2015)

I'm really enjoying the IPB upgrade.... big improvements... much faster feeling too.


----------



## Mid (Jul 23, 2015)

I too could feel the fastness (despite the slowness from my ISP)


----------



## Hsin (Jul 23, 2015)

Glad to see VPSboard made the jump


----------



## MannDude (Jul 23, 2015)

Still no word yet from IPB about the issues I've reported. Sadly their support is often slow. I should get a response in the next 12 hours or so.

In the mean time I'll be fixing some other minor issues and things that I am able to do my self.

Thanks for everyone's patience.


----------



## rds100 (Jul 23, 2015)

@Mid lol, this IS my profile picture


----------



## Hxxx (Jul 23, 2015)

drmike said:


> I'm really enjoying the IPB upgrade.... big improvements... much faster feeling too.



Me too. I couldn't login but then realized I needed to use the latest Display Name. That might be a difference between versions.

The forum looks beautiful now. Good Job @Manndude


----------



## Hsin (Jul 23, 2015)

Hxxx said:


> drmike said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really enjoying the IPB upgrade.... big improvements... much faster feeling too.
> ...


Yeah they force the display name so there is only one name(which makes sense because people would often change their username and not realize they were changing what is displayed on the forum and not the sign-in name) 

‌



MannDude said:


> Still no word yet from IPB about the issues I've reported. Sadly their support is often slow. I should get a response in the next 12 hours or so.
> 
> In the mean time I'll be fixing some other minor issues and things that I am able to do my self.
> 
> Thanks for everyone's patience.



Hey I wrote on your profile wall(you aren't accepting PMs lol) can I get my Vega account merged into this one please  I had some trouble logging in. I want to keep Hsin but have vega data merged here lol.


----------



## qrwteyrutiyoup (Jul 23, 2015)

@MannDude:

Do you know if Tapatalk is supported by this IPB version? And if so, are there plans to enable/install/integrate it?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 23, 2015)

rds100 said:


> @Mid lol, this IS my profile picture



Haha honestly I haven't seen that error message since I stopped using Windows ME.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 23, 2015)

Hsin said:


> Hxxx said:
> 
> 
> > drmike said:
> ...


Please submit a request in the Helpdesk forum and I promise I'll look into it soon.

I was not aware I had disabled PMs. I probably need to increase my PM limit since I have an insane amount of messages in there and the upgrade probably reset it to default (AKA: Inbox full, not accepting them)



qrwteyrutiyoup said:


> @MannDude:
> 
> Do you know if Tapatalk is supported by this IPB version? And if so, are there plans to enable/install/integrate it?



Should be supported. I'll look into it shortly.


----------



## Epidrive (Jul 23, 2015)

Nicer forum display and UI. I like it 

The width of the forum went too narrow though.

Also found out that links are not working - only redirects back to the page.


----------



## joepie91 (Jul 23, 2015)

Meh, not a big fan of it.


The spacing in the editor is weird, in that the padding around the contents is far too big. Picture
The navigation bar is _very_ jarring. Picture
Where are my permalinks?!
Generally, the contrast in this theme is very poor. Eg. everything is black and white here
Well, at least the automatic draft saving now works, I guess...

EDIT: And holy crap, it went absolutely crazy when I posted this. Autoscroll, fade out, content change, page reload, and probably a hundred other unnecessary effects... Are we back in the web 2.0 era? _*glares angrily at IPB*_


----------



## Mid (Jul 23, 2015)

rds100 said:


> @Mid lol, this IS my profile picture



I remember you had a real picture and just seen this 'error picture' after upgrade, so thought the great IPB implemented some sort of adult checking with their new version.  ; Instead of having a 'error profile pic', you could have a real 'sex pic'. I think nobody would complain and possibly you could even get appreciations from buyvm guys who themselves claims "We're mostly sane. Mostly".

@MannDude, I don't see "Quote" links on opera (of course signed in); also probably still the editor doesn't work on opera, now I am on chromium to 'reply with quote'.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 23, 2015)

Quote said:


> @MannDude, I don't see "Quote" links on opera (of course signed in); also probably still the editor doesn't work on opera, now I am on chromium to 'reply with quote'.


Strange. I am using Opera now and am able to quote you without error. I use Opera as my default browser on my laptop and have have noticed no differences between the site while using it compared to Chromium and Iceweasel / Firefox.


----------



## rds100 (Jul 24, 2015)

@Mid nah, i never had a profile pic. I don't have one even now, i think this one is pulled from gravatar.com


----------



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2015)

rds100 said:


> @Mid nah, i never had a profile pic. I don't have one even now, i think this one is pulled from gravatar.com



It is. (Pulled from Gravatar)

*Just an update as to bug fixes:*

Still waiting for word back from IPB regarding the links from pre-existing posts / signatures being broken. They've escalated my ticket and they will review it soon.

I've done some visual updates, nothing major. Fixed sidebar spacing issues and am running a background task to convert any previously embedded image to https instead of http assuming a https version of the image is available (otherwise it will remain http), this will fix browsing warnings for the most part since the entire site is called over SSL. This also means if you embed an image it will automatically check and use the https version of the image if available. I hate the index indicators that are shown to let you know if a forum has new posts or not since your last visit. I will be updating those soon to include the vpsBoard 'chat bubble / terminal' that is in the logo. Just need to figure out how...


----------



## telephone (Jul 24, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Quote said:
> 
> 
> > @MannDude, I don't see "Quote" links on opera (of course signed in); also probably still the editor doesn't work on opera, now I am on chromium to 'reply with quote'.
> ...



@Mid is using Opera 12 (Presto).

*EDIT:* Is the @Mention feature broken? If so, we need a new one ASAP!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2015)

@Telephone, did you get notified of this mention? Someone mentioned me earlier and I received notice. Just appears that it doesn't link to the profile as it once did.


----------



## telephone (Jul 24, 2015)

MannDude said:


> @Telephone, did you get notified of this mention? Someone mentioned me earlier and I received notice. Just appears that it doesn't link to the profile as it once did.



Nope, no notification but then again I'm @telephone (little 't'). So at the least we know it's case-sensitive (if it's working).


----------



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2015)

@telephone

Yeah, it's case-sensative. If I type '@' and start typing your name I can choose you from a list.


----------



## Mid (Jul 24, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Quote said:
> 
> 
> > @MannDude, I don't see "Quote" links on opera (of course signed in); also probably still the editor doesn't work on opera, now I am on chromium to 'reply with quote'.
> ...



Yes, as I mentioned earlier, I am using opera 12 (and "Manjaro 32bit" says opera is upto date). I once had a thought why only opera on linux(arch) has a small download size (about 13 MB) while others are higher (40 MB+). I haven't issued a full system update (last time it botched the booting), the iso image is very recent though.

opera screen shot: http://i.imgur.com/2kbICOH.png (there are no 'Quote' links)

arch pkg search: http://i.imgur.com/HFHELno.jpg (only 64bit has latest version, that too recently I think)

So, those who are with arch based distros (manjaro, chakra, archbang, etc) *and using 32bit* can not use opera to post on vpsB. (even the normal reply doesn't work; i.e. the editor). I didn't have any problems with previous vpsB site i.e older IPB.


----------



## drmike (Jul 24, 2015)

HTTPS seems completely fixed now too.... 

Thanks @MannDude for the help and fix.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2015)

> HTTPS seems completely fixed now too....
> 
> Thanks @MannDude for the help and fix.



No problem.

I was never able to recreate the error with the actual forum but testing a non-forum html page I was able to replicate what you reported. Glad it's fixed.

And in other news: A "back to top" button has been enabled and should appear now for you lazy folks who requested it.  =]

Nav-bar updates are next. Still waiting on IPB to update me regarding the link and signature issues.

@Mid, I will have to review your issue further.

One thing at a time, but I'll try to get it all done.


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 24, 2015)

MannDude said:


> > HTTPS seems completely fixed now too....
> >
> > Thanks @MannDude for the help and fix.
> 
> ...


Back to top is broken for me mate, it's just a title at the bottom above the footer.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2015)

> MannDude said:
> 
> 
> > > HTTPS seems completely fixed now too....
> ...


Try now.


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 24, 2015)

MannDude said:


> > MannDude said:
> >
> >
> > > > HTTPS seems completely fixed now too....
> ...


Perfect thanks mate


----------



## MannDude (Jul 24, 2015)

Good good.


----------



## drmike (Jul 24, 2015)

Little weird bug here:

https://vpsboard.com/search/?q=quadranet

Searched for 'quadranet'Found 0 results

--- But it then shows results.... so....


----------



## Scopehosts (Jul 24, 2015)

How about creating separate thread for reporting all the bugs and errors found after forum upgrade.


----------



## telephone (Jul 24, 2015)

Mid said:


> So, those who are with arch based distros (manjaro, chakra, archbang, etc) *and using 32bit* can not use opera to post on vpsB. (even the normal reply doesn't work; i.e. the editor). I didn't have any problems with previous vpsB site i.e older IPB.


Opera 15+ (Blink) only has a 64bit build for the Linux Stable and Beta channel, but has 32bit for the Developer release. You can even venture into the comments (on AUR4/opera-developer) and see my fix for h264 media if the 32bit is also bung.

Opera Developer: AUR4/opera-developer

Yaourt & AUR4: Yaourt not using new AUR4

Do note though that Opera 15+ is not a replacement for Presto (12), and the new Opera change their minds every couple of weeks, usually at the dismay of the Dev users. If you're looking for a Presto replacement, you're best off waiting for Vivaldi to be officially released (they're still lacking full extension support which is a deal breaker at this point in time). Vivaldi can be installed can be installed via AUR4: AUR4/vivaldi or AUR4/vivaldi-snapshot.

@MannDude I really am disliking this editor! Is there a way to enable the plain text mode instead of WYSIWYG?


----------



## Mid (Jul 24, 2015)

I am not any fan of opera, but have a few bookmarks with Links. The reason I use it more on linux is it loads very fast comparing to sluggish FF. Recently I installed chromium and it is good.

When I had windows, I came to know opera is based on chromium and was using it. And on linux I continued with it without realizing it wasn't based on chromium (of course 32 bit only). I might switch to archbang 64bit.

I am only an occasional user of vpsB and I reported it for the sake of @MannDude / prospective new members.


----------



## Munzy (Jul 24, 2015)

I am not a fan of the new version, lots of things I liked are gone like "View New Content". The update seems to have taken away features, and made the remaining features more complicated.

Just an opinion of course.


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 24, 2015)

Munzy said:


> I am not a fan of the new version, lots of things I liked are gone like "View New Content". The update seems to have taken away features, and made the remaining features more complicated.
> 
> Just an opinion of course.



You see the search box there's a section under it called New Content hand that is the feature you want.


----------



## Mid (Jul 24, 2015)

the link to 'new contents' is made simple with this upgrade:  vpsboard.com/new-content

but may be it only works if signed-in as of now (i.e login data remembered with browser), will probably be fixed soon

overall the upgrade is good and fast (except may be some minor things with editor)


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 24, 2015)

Mid said:


> the link to 'new contents' is made simple with this upgrade:  vpsboard.com/new-content
> 
> but may be it only works if signed-in as of now (i.e login data remembered with browser), will probably be fixed soon
> 
> overall the upgrade is good and fast (except may be some minor things with editor)



That's default on IPB4 it only shows when logged in.


----------



## Hsin (Jul 24, 2015)

Feeling Quite fast


----------



## clarity (Jul 24, 2015)

How do we stop all the emails? If I post in a thread, I am getting an email for every post after mine.

Just saw a notify me of replies thing in the submit post area, can we turn that off by default?


----------



## Licensecart (Jul 24, 2015)

clarity said:


> How do we stop all the emails? If I post in a thread, I am getting an email for every post after mine.
> 
> Just saw a notify me of replies thing in the submit post area, can we turn that off by default?



Go to: https://vpsboard.com/notifications/options/


----------



## Munzy (Jul 24, 2015)

> Munzy said:
> 
> 
> > I am not a fan of the new version, lots of things I liked are gone like "View New Content". The update seems to have taken away features, and made the remaining features more complicated.
> ...


Yes I do, but that isn't shown for unauthenticated users, which generally I am due to the number of devices I use. This causes an issue.


----------



## Prestige (Jul 24, 2015)

I don't know if that's on my end only, but all signature links are broken:


----------



## ModyDev (Jul 24, 2015)

Congrats for the new good looking vpsB!


----------



## HN-Matt (Jul 24, 2015)

telephone said:


> What happened to the Advanced Reply? I for one like to preview my post before submitting (to make sure formatting is correct).
> 
> [...]
> 
> @MannDude I really am disliking this editor! Is there a way to enable the plain text mode instead of WYSIWYG?



Seconding both of these suggestions. Why were those features removed?

New editor seems a bit wonky. It's forcing the second part of the above quote to be italicized for some reason, no idea why. Selecting the text and clicking the 'Italic' button does nothing.

Otherwise, I'm not sure if it's a placebo effect, but the forum does seem to be loading faster.


----------



## Mid (Jul 25, 2015)

The width for the main content area (i.e the middle column) could be increased. Width for 3rd column is understandable (for 'banner ads', 'recent topics', etc), but the 1st column width (for 'profie pic') seems to be higher and eating away the main width. 

Even the far left and right border widths ('grey color' area) could be reduced (or it could be just the background I don't know, if it is the case then increasing the main content column width itself will solve it)


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2015)

Mid said:


> The width for the main content area (i.e the middle column) could be increased. Width for 3rd column is understandable (for 'banner ads', 'recent topics', etc), but the 1st column width (for 'profie pic') seems to be higher and eating away the main width.
> 
> Even the far left and right border widths ('grey color' area) could be reduced (or it could be just the background I don't know, if it is the case then increasing the main content column width itself will solve it)



Good idea actually. That's something I'll look into tomorrow. Already in bed right now on the laptop.

If you open your browser's element inspector and change .ipsColumn_medium to 150px it looks much more reasonable and that's 50px less than the original width. Could probably go narrower (130px maybe) but I'll have to see what it looks like on a page with someone with a long username.



Prestige said:


> I don't know if that's on my end only, but all signature links are broken:



It's been mentioned and IPB is looking into it. All previously embedding URLs, whether they be in a signature or in a thread content is now broke. Such a PITA. They assigned my ticket to a higher level of support on Thursday and told me to await an update, but also told me that their Tier II support isn't available on the weekend. Well, it's Saturday now so it looks like it'll be Monday at the earliest before that in particular could be fixed. Someone else on the IPB forums mentioned a similar issue when I brought it up there as well.

New URLs and signature updates do work just fine. Just the pre-existing content got butchered somehow. 



HN-Matt said:


> telephone said:
> 
> 
> > What happened to the Advanced Reply? I for one like to preview my post before submitting (to make sure formatting is correct).[...]@MannDude I really am disliking this editor! Is there a way to enable the plain text mode instead of WYSIWYG?
> ...


The features weren't removed by me. IPB is in favor of the CKEditor however has promised some good improvements as you're not alone in your concerns and it's been expressed by many IPB customers including myself. I expect it to improve.

Performance _should_ be better. Much snappier for me and for others as well.

I made some minor visual changes today including re-arranging some things.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jul 25, 2015)

I apologize in advance iif this was already mentioned, I don't often browse on my mobile phone here but the mobile theme + advertisements on top without any ad-block shows a huge ad at the top 2-3x as wide as the mobile theme and is not only annoying but looks plain awful.  Also the new editor is giving me issues on my phone - posting this my phone froze up a few time entering text and input lags. Trying to seperate a paragraph by new line also fails, the editor just appends all the text together no matter what I do. Also using chrome on Android for me is almost impossible with the mobile theme and chrome refuses to load the desktop site even if I tell it to. It works half way in Firefox, but the editor lags to hell and make me want to turn off my phone.


----------



## wlanboy (Jul 25, 2015)

https://vpsboard.com/new-content/

Is not visible for users not logged in.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2015)

The content area of posts have been widened as per your suggestion @Mid . Does that look better for you? (It does for me). Changed it to 155px from 200px. I noticed if I go further long names wouldn't display properly and would show an ellipsis in the middle of the name. (Example, if my username was MannDudeIsAwesomeAndRad, it'd just show something like "MannDu...ndRad"). Otherwise I'd have probably gone down to 140px or so but I think it looks better.

@TheLinuxBug , I'm aware that mobile viewing stinks. I'll see what I can do so that the ads are properly resized when viewing on a mobile platform. I sometimes browse from my S3 and confirm the same annoyance.

@wlanboy , unfortunately it's not possible to make it available for guests right now. I raised this concern and it's something they're looking into (since I can restrict/grant access to other 'applications' of the site by usergroup, you'd think the option would exist for the new-content app... but nope). It's not the same but you can also use https://vpsboard.com/activity in the meantime.


----------



## cloudcone (Jul 25, 2015)

Nice profile page!


----------



## Munzy (Jul 25, 2015)

All links seem broken

Yeah!!!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2015)

> All links seem broken
> 
> Yeah!!!



Been mentioned many times already. IPB staff is looking into it.

It's only pre-existing urls that were in signatures and content. New URLs / signature updates work. The Tier II staff that my ticket was escalated to will return on Monday to review it further.


----------



## Munzy (Jul 25, 2015)

> > All links seem broken
> >
> > Yeah!!!
> 
> ...


Makes reading old content that has lots of links it near impossible. Ohh well.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 25, 2015)

> > > All links seem broken
> > >
> > > Yeah!!!
> >
> ...


I know. It's a pain in the ass. It'll be fixed but unfortunately there is little/nothing I can do about it right now.


----------



## telephone (Jul 25, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I know. It's a pain in the ass. It'll be fixed but unfortunately there is little/nothing I can do about it right now.


Revert back to v3 till all these problems are solved . Best to wait 3+ months before moving to a new platform (same as a new OS).


----------



## Mid (Jul 25, 2015)

MannDude said:


> The content area of posts have been widened as per your suggestion @Mid . Does that look better for you? (It does for me). Changed it to 155px from 200px. I noticed if I go further long names wouldn't display properly and would show an ellipsis in the middle of the name. (Example, if my username was MannDudeIsAwesomeAndRad, it'd just show something like "MannDu...ndRad"). Otherwise I'd have probably gone down to 140px or so but I think it looks better.



Here is how it looks for me: http://i.imgur.com/eYoIpZ1.png

I am on 1360x768 resolution (most common/minimum on wide monitors I think), and the main content width (still) seems to be less than 50% (understandable if other columns have content, here only a few ads on top, after that plain white). How many has that kind of lengthy display names? Even if for some, let them be shown with elipsis. Or, can't you reduce the far left and right 'grea areas'?

Its OK for me (may not be for many others, one already mentiond 'narrowed'; need a poll?), but as far as site design is concerned, it isn't good to have < 50% width for main area and having rest as 'plain white space'.



telephone said:


> MannDude said:
> 
> 
> > Revert back to v3 till all these problems are solved . Best to wait 3+ months before moving to a new platform (same as a new OS).


You should have said this 3 days earlier (i.e before the upgrade)


----------



## rds100 (Jul 26, 2015)

I don't know how the width is set, but can't it be set as "100%" instead of pixels thus entirely removing the empty and unused space on the left of the screen?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 26, 2015)

Better?


----------



## rds100 (Jul 26, 2015)

Yes, much better. Thanks!


----------



## Mid (Jul 26, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Better?



Yes, better now.

Another idea/possibility: instead of having the ads only on the top, how it would be if it is placed after every 5 or 7 posts (all the small square ads can be put one next to other, and you can even have 2 more of it), Only the big square ad wouldn't fit, may be pushed to the bottom or make it a big rectangle ad. The 'recent topics' too could be at bottom of page.

So, the heart of the site, the 'thread pages' would have more visibility of ads (and possibly more revenue  ) and more width as well. Why not have an ad (banner) nearing the editor?, Its the place the user spends more time.



MannDude said:


> > All links seem broken
> >
> > Yeah!!!
> 
> ...


I don't know you have noted this or not, the entire signature is not shown if not signed in.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 26, 2015)

> MannDude said:
> 
> 
> > Better?
> ...


It's something I've considered, and could do, but advertisers are finicky when it comes to change. Existing advertisers are used to the placement as they are and may not welcome a change of placement. Things like that I have to approach with caution. 

By the way, a couple other things that were discovered has been corrected: PM limits have been fixed, the usergroup permissions for private messaging was reset to default which I've gone ahead and corrected.

You can now also see who liked posts, as you could before.

You can also adjust your profile cover image. This was not reported by anyone but something I discovered was switched off when re-reviewing the member group permissions.

Sorry bout that.


----------



## Mid (Jul 26, 2015)

Possible to set the time gap after which the next post isn't merged with previous post? I have waited a while for it to be not merged, but it got merged with my previous post.

The same ads could be repeated and the advertisers could only feel happy about it. And currently you are not having one near the editor and I think you are missing on that (I am not any experienced BTW, just a thought).


----------



## libro22 (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm not backtracking so forgive me if this has been posted earlier..

the header ad's length is ruining the responsive design in mobiles -- specifically, it hides the navigation until you zoom out and look for it.


----------



## QuadraNet_Adam (Jul 27, 2015)

Not trying to sound like a complainer, but I'm really not a huge fan of this upgrade overall. It'll definitely take me some time to get used to.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 27, 2015)

Understood. With most changes it will take time. People complained about the WHT upgrade/change but after a few days of using the site you forget what the old one was like.

I'm about to go see WTF is going on with my IPB ticket that I sent Wednesday... Too much delay for support for a paid product.


----------



## clarity (Jul 28, 2015)

Can you set a max-width on the theme? I am running a pretty high resolution, and the 100% width makes the site hard to use.


----------



## joepie91 (Jul 28, 2015)

The encoding apocalypse has occurred: https://vpsboard.com/topic/7235-netherlands-based-vps-hosting-plans-from-temokcom-starting-at-2195month-powered-by-xen


----------



## MannDude (Jul 28, 2015)

Yep, I am aware. Still waiting on IPB to pretend like they want me as a customer. Submitted ticket on Wednesday about the issues that occurred after the upgrade. Very pissed off.

Special characters should have never been broken. During the upgrade process I was forced to convert the DB to UTF-8, and during the process I had the option of keeping special characters at the expense of a larger DB or replacing them. I chose the first option to keep them. And yet, shit still broke.

It's on the list of things that I sent them.

Very let down.


----------



## ChrisM (Jul 28, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Very let down.



Yeah I am disappointed in the update also.. Seems like it changed alot of stuff and it wasn't for the better.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 28, 2015)

One of the most frustrating parts is that we were promised our problems and our concerns will be addresses by upgrading from the 3.x to the 4.x version.


----------



## drmike (Jul 28, 2015)

I'll chime back in and say the update is an improvement from my end.

Probably due another thread or something to track other missing parts (think some folks aren't seeing same usage / functionality they were use to).

I remain entirely DISGUSTED by IPb's lack of responsiveness with all the issues that support should be fielding.   Bunch of broken stuff in their software.


----------



## joepie91 (Jul 28, 2015)

drmike said:


> I'll chime back in and say the update is an improvement from my end.
> 
> Probably due another thread or something to track other missing parts (think some folks aren't seeing same usage / functionality they were use to).
> 
> I remain entirely DISGUSTED by IPb's lack of responsiveness with all the issues that support should be fielding.   Bunch of broken stuff in their software.



I honestly can't say that I'm surprised. IPB doesn't exactly have a reputation for following up on bug reports and such, and it hasn't had such a reputation for years.


----------



## Mid (Jul 29, 2015)

Why pay and suffer?

Use opensource like FluxBB (they are probably moving to Flarum http://flarum.org/ with next version). You could see it ( http://demo.flarum.org ) now and possibly use it with a new site (A dediboard?)  ;-) 

I just clicked on a 60+ posts thread and it shows all the posts on the same page, its good, no 'next/prev page' links and URL changes on the address bar while scrolling down.


----------



## drmike (Jul 29, 2015)

> Why pay and suffer?
> 
> Use opensource like FluxBB (they are probably moving to Flarum http://flarum.org/ with next version). You could see it ( http://demo.flarum.org ) now and possibly use it with a new site (A dediboard?)  ;-)
> 
> I just clicked on a 60+ posts thread and it shows all the posts on the same page, its good, no 'next/prev page' links and URL changes on the address bar while scrolling down.



Haven't tried it but Flarum seems rather JS heavy.  Unsure of the experience where JS disabled.... 

The same page URL stuff is concerning.   Search engines pretend to deal with it, but less than optimal.

Other than that, I am 100% agreeing on the open options vs. this dinosaur company behind IPB.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 29, 2015)

Mid said:


> Why pay and suffer?
> 
> Use opensource like FluxBB (they are probably moving to Flarum http://flarum.org/ with next version). You could see it ( http://demo.flarum.org ) now and possibly use it with a new site (A dediboard?)  ;-)
> 
> I just clicked on a 60+ posts thread and it shows all the posts on the same page, its good, no 'next/prev page' links and URL changes on the address bar while scrolling down.



While It'd be great in an idealistic way, (and I hate to say this since they're not being helpful at all right now), the purpose of using a proprietary forum software is that it comes with support.  There's someone we can talk to and actually get to fix these problems.  Now obviously it's not working right now, but this is in theory why we use softare like this.  Also similar reason why some Enterprise companies prefer VMWare over KVM or OpenVZ.  VMWare have support staff available to fix problems whenever they happen.  

Some of the big Open Source project do have people available for these, but most of the open-source forum softwares don't really offer this level of support (and a common attitude you receive is "just play with it" or "mess with it" and sometimes like we've seen with Sentora, "you shouldn't be complaining because it's free..  in fact you should be contributing because you're using our work").  It's just much easier for a company/organization to put the responsibility of support to an external organization that's much more knowledgable.  In addition, our job and goal here is to focus on a cool community, not having to worry every other day about what will break on the back-end.  With open source solutions, there's no easy way of getting this taken care of without a major time investment whenever something breaks.  

So you want to know the actual definition of "Enterprise-Level Support" or just anything "Enterprise Level"?  It's this.  Not some person who knows how to install OpenVZ via a script and has their baby sister or some rando do their work for them by paying them pennies.  Now if IPB Staff would get on the ball with this problem


----------



## MannDude (Jul 31, 2015)

An update, finally: They are looking into the link issue now.

We were not the only one with this problem.


----------



## HBAndrei (Aug 4, 2015)

One thing I noticed, and please allow me to apologize in advance if this was mentioned before, the board keeps refreshing in the background, while I'm on other tabs... I don't think it was doing this before the upgrade and I don't think it should be doing this because of a list of reasons, out of which most importantly the fact that it generates ad impressions which aren't really impressions.


----------



## HBAndrei (Aug 4, 2015)

Sorry for the double post, but I just noticed something else... and again sorry if it was mentioned before.

There should be a space here:


----------



## drmike (Aug 4, 2015)

Another loose end for IPB:

You and likes this

Be first to thank someone and you get that fubared English.....


----------



## HBAndrei (Aug 5, 2015)

Also, any way to remove this annoying format when posting? It rarely works and it's only annoying me more and more rather than helping, I always liked raw BB or html code much better when posting.


----------



## qps (Aug 5, 2015)

It seems that hyperlinks aren't working in posts or in signatures.  The hyperlink links back to the post instead of the intended location.


----------



## drmike (Aug 5, 2015)

qps said:


> It seems that hyperlinks aren't working in posts or in signatures.  The hyperlink links back to the post instead of the intended location.



Known issue identified right after the upgrade.  IPb received that in the initial ticket / work bundle.

They sorely need to hire some QA folks to iron out software before shipping it as final product... Sloppy.


----------



## HBAndrei (Aug 5, 2015)

qps said:


> It seems that hyperlinks aren't working in posts or in signatures.  The hyperlink links back to the post instead of the intended location.



I fixed mine by re-doing my sig.


----------



## Licensecart (Aug 5, 2015)

MannDude said:


> Understood. With most changes it will take time. People complained about the WHT upgrade/change but after a few days of using the site you forget what the old one was like.
> 
> I'm about to go see WTF is going on with my IPB ticket that I sent Wednesday... Too much delay for support for a paid product.



IPB4 is much better than VBulletin 4


----------



## qps (Aug 5, 2015)

HBAndrei said:


> qps said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that hyperlinks aren't working in posts or in signatures.  The hyperlink links back to the post instead of the intended location.
> ...


Yes, I did the same and it seems to be working now.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 6, 2015)

qps said:


> It seems that hyperlinks aren't working in posts or in signatures.  The hyperlink links back to the post instead of the intended location.



Yep we've been aware of this problem for a while.  It's a bug from IPB's upgrade script from 3.X to 4.X.  Temporary measure is to manually update your link again.  Right now we're working with IPB Support to find a way to fix this automatically.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 6, 2015)

HalfEatenPie said:


> qps said:
> 
> 
> > It seems that hyperlinks aren't working in posts or in signatures.  The hyperlink links back to the post instead of the intended location.
> ...


I need to reach out to them later again. I've been sort of busy and out of it with other stuff and a bit under the weather. Going to try to get this stuff taken care of soon as it's a pain in the ass for everyone, me included, and some other things I want to do rely on old content and other things working properly before I move forward with that.

Thanks for everyone's patience, I do appreciate it. I apologize for the issues faced, these did not occur when doing the original upgrade on the dev server from 3.4.8 to 4.0.9 and only seem to have occurred on the live server (3.4.8 to 4.0.11)


----------



## Licensecart (Aug 7, 2015)

Upgraded guys? IP.Board 3.3.x, 3.4.x and IP.Nexus 1.5.9 Security Update


----------



## Hsin (Aug 7, 2015)

Licensecart said:


> Upgraded guys? IP.Board 3.3.x, 3.4.x and IP.Nexus 1.5.9 Security Update



That seems to only affect the 3.X line doesn't it? Not the 4.X line.

Honestly the site is moving fast and performs mostly well for me tbh  It is a fresh updat


----------



## MannDude (Aug 7, 2015)

We're on 4.0.x

Hopefully the linking issues in previous content/signatures will be fixed soon. I got word back from IPB earlier in the week but the delay was on my behalf, not theirs. They have what they need now to move forward and fix the link issues.


----------



## drmike (Aug 8, 2015)

Being lazy here... and probably repeating this...

IPb 4 doesn't work in Opera.   Replying namely doesn't work.  

I am about one more face twitch from joining their forums and tossing furniture.


----------



## Licensecart (Aug 8, 2015)

Hsin said:


> Licensecart said:
> 
> 
> > Upgraded guys? IP.Board 3.3.x, 3.4.x and IP.Nexus 1.5.9 Security Update
> ...


woops misread it haha oh well  I had to upgrade anyway lol


----------



## MannDude (Aug 9, 2015)

All links posted on the forum, whether in a signature or post/thread that were made BEFORE the upgrade are now working again. The "location" shown on posts now are formatted properly as well.

Let me know if there are any other errors.


----------

